# full body x-rays and UV reactive lotion



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

I was sniffin round the web and found a teacher supply site and was wondering if any body had heard of or bought from them. Educational Inovations. www.teachersource.com. 
I was in a class that used a lotion called GloGerm to demonstrate how to wash hands completely, yadda yadda. Anyways my first thought was about the Halloween usage of this product. For instance as light glow instead of having to layer on tons of make up. I don't know about its use on the face, I'm sure its discouraged.
http://www.teachersource.com/BiologyLifeScience/Germs/GloGerm.aspx
I also saw a couple sets of full body x-rays and broken bone x-rays and thought about a mad scientist or mad doctor/butcher lab possabilities.
http://www.teachersource.com/BiologyLifeScience/LifeScience/RealHumanXRays.aspx
As I said. I haven't ordered or heard of the company before and was curious if anybody else here had.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks...going to get some of the broken bone ones...cool!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Years ago the hubby brought home some x-rays from work - we pull them out at Halloween time and tape them to the front of our china cabinet (using the light in the cabinet for back lighting).


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Thats the kind of idea I was seeing when I first saw them, Sharp. 
The Brain and Heart moulds are rather expensive considering how even OT has sold them, but I can't really compare detail between OT moulds and this place. 
I repeat I've never had any experience ordering from these people. I was just scrolling through sites selling that weird blacklight reactive lotion when I found this one.
I've never ordered from catalogs or websites and that's why I'm so leary about any site that hasn't been "forum approved". :devil:
I wouldn't like being the person responsible for setting up everone to get ripped off if things went bad.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nyxy said:


> I wouldn't like being the person responsible for setting up everone to get ripped off if things went bad.


I'm sorry Nyxy, it is a standing policy that whom so ever introduces a new material source is totally and completely responsible for all dealings with said source. Any issues involving problems with any product or services shall hence forth be referred to you to resolve in a timely manor.

 Just kidding. The x-rays do look good and would make a great addon to a laboratory set up. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Good thing my skull x-ray isn't there. It would show nothing.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Reminds me of blacklight paint. The company below has all different colors. Not sure if it is toxic to skin or not but If you could apply it like makeup effects..would be so cool..check it out:

http://www.clearneon.com/


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree clearneon is good stuff. I've used it to decorate computer hardware as well as paint the "Cheesecloth mache" head I made for my crank ghost.

I don't know about the health ramifications of using it as makup though.


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an x-ray that a friend gave me of an adult that swallowed 23 nails. I back lit it and built a body around it. Threw a bloody sheet over him and it’s my autopsy guy. Looks great in the black light.


----------



## Nyxy (Jan 4, 2009)

Just reviving. Has anyone tried this source yet?


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Pretty Expensive. Speak to a friendly doctor and see if he has any of former (dead) patients he might release.

Might be a bit awkward to explain hanging outside the refuse bins at the local hospital or clinic!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I saw some of these xrays at the local US Toy & Constructive Playthings. I think they were the same as the last link and the same price.


----------



## Haunt Master (Nov 2, 2005)

I have a set of x-rays from several years ago. Had them shot at the lab and before my dr appointment I passed mt kidney stone so I didn't see any point in having to pay another dr bill.


----------

